# My favorite



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You, my wife and fish. I believe my wife would eat fish 3 meals / day. She eats it cold for breakfast. For dinner yesterday evening she fried her fish and me chicken, baked spuds and a salad. That fish made the house stink so bad I had to open all windows and doors with a window fan on Hi for an hour. Sure she complained about the cold but my suggestion of cooking that stinken fish in the garage went on deaf ears.:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> You, my wife and fish. I believe my wife would eat fish 3 meals / day. She eats it cold for breakfast. For dinner yesterday evening she fried her fish and me chicken, baked spuds and a salad. That fish made the house stink so bad I had to open all windows and doors with a window fan on Hi for an hour. Sure she complained about the cold but my suggestion of cooking that stinken fish in the garage went on deaf ears.:biggrin2:


Now that is funny right there. LOL I love fish also, don't know that I ever had any red snapper and at that price, probably never will, man that is high dollar.

At that price you could buy a boat and catch your own. LOL


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Red snapper is a deep water fish so its harder to fish. I guess that accounts for the $$. They don't always have it. 

The other great seafood here is a local, wild shrimp, "rock shrimp" from over on the space coast. They're split, brushed with butter and broiled in the shell. Tastes like lobster.

I'm hungry for a good meal and can't wait till Thanksgiving!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Fish is delish.

Where I work, I've heard complaints about seafood in my reheated work chow, so I have my own microwave oven. 

I don't eat fish three times a day, but I have it a lot, that's for sure. Keep in mind that different kinds of fish have different nutritive values. For instance, mackerel and tuna are full of amino acids that are supposed to be good for the heart. They also have a gamy flavor that's good in curry meant for beef.

The cardiologist approves.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> You, my wife and fish. I believe my wife would eat fish 3 meals / day. She eats it cold for breakfast. For dinner yesterday evening she fried her fish and me chicken, baked spuds and a salad. That fish made the house stink so bad I had to open all windows and doors with a window fan on Hi for an hour. Sure she complained about the cold but my suggestion of cooking that stinken fish in the garage went on deaf ears.:biggrin2:


This isn't intended as insulting - I didn't learn until I lived in Hawaii, that fresh fish pretty much doesn't stink. If you've ever been to a sushi bar, you can't smell the fish. Almost everyone in Hawaii fishes.

So either buy more expensive fresh fish or accept the smell. :wink2:

Heated oil can stink, too, if reused. It makes radical free fatty acids that originated the "greasy spoon restaurant" fame.

It took me most of my life before I learned that fresh swordfish doesn't have the tang that I thought was part of the flavor.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Startingover said:


> Here's my favorite meal. Fresh red snapper. $20 a lb or I'd eat it every day. The young guys at this little market laughed and said they'd charge me for a photo op. I saute it in a little butter then a dash of Old Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 540013




For a change of pace you could use “Tony’s” instead of the old bay. It’s really good and simple. Wife and I eat our fish this way quite a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Here's my favorite meal. Fresh red snapper. $20 a lb or I'd eat it every day. The young guys at this little market laughed and said they'd charge me for a photo op. I saute it in a little butter then a dash of Old Bay.
> 
> View attachment 540013


I've seen that face before, but about 60 ft under the ocean & enormous. Not sure what they are.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Tuna? Now it worries me. I used to love canned white tuna and my supper everynight was a bowl of lettuce with a can of tuna. But is this true......I read tuna has a high mercury content cause it eats other fish with mercury so the level multiplies. I did buy some as a Hurricane supply. 

There was a study, long ago about stress. Half the group ( stressful jobs) ate fish twice a week. Their stress level dropped. 

Nik, scuba diver huh? I only snorkel. We had great places down in the Keys. 

Never heard of Tonys before but will look for it. 

We were in St. Augustine last week, so stopped in the fish market. No red snapper. They recommended pink snapper and it was okay, but I still like red the best. We also bought Vermillion but haven't tried it yet.

Cleveland or Lk Erie has lake perch. First time I had it I couldn't eat it. Terrible. Later friends said they were having perch. I thought, "oh no". Turned out I loved it. Learned that first restaurant had bad oil. My friends just dredged it in cornmeal an fried it. So good.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

try it. Very good all around seasoning. Don’t think you will be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Tuna? Now it worries me. I used to love canned white tuna and my supper everynight was a bowl of lettuce with a can of tuna. But is this true......I read tuna has a high mercury content cause it eats other fish with mercury so the level multiplies. I did buy some as a Hurricane supply.
> 
> There was a study, long ago about stress. Half the group ( stressful jobs) ate fish twice a week. Their stress level dropped.
> 
> ...


Mercury, so that's what's wrong with me! As kids we either had tuna sandwiches for lunch or grilled cheese with tomato soup.

It's called biomagnification when it increases with bigger fishes that eat more little fish. I don't know the answer. We can eat it less frequently & hope for the best. At least you can be tested for heavy metals.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Where is all that blame mercury coming from anyway. Do the fish absorb the stuff or eat it?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bayou, ok, didn’t know Tonys was a Creole seasoning !!!

I have some I made from Emeril Lagasses recipe. Just found Tonys on Amazon if my local stord doesn’t have it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Where is all that blame mercury coming from anyway. Do the fish absorb the stuff or eat it?


Coal-fired power plants? Scientific American


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Coal-fired power plants? Scientific American


Well for crying out loud, that being the case, there is way more than we know of in the water. The TVA is everywhere here.


----------

